# Frozen drain line



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a clogged 1 1/2 drain line. Because the clog was at the 90 elbow in the basement it had frozen in the wall of the kitchen. I cut it all out to clear the blockage. Any other thaw a drain line with out heat gun or repipe. Is there a chemical???


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have done frozen ks drains with a cable and hot water.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

How long did that take?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Was done in an hour start to finish. Was easier to try it first before cutting it out and repiping.


Got a nice tip out of that guy.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jetter with forward nozzle


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

unclog1776 said:


> jetter with forward nozzle


^^^this!


----------



## southpawplumber (Nov 18, 2014)

Ptrap on tub frozen... Long piece of 3/8 pex... Disconnected hot supply to lav, hooked up piece of pex... Shoved down overflow and blasted with hot water... Unthawed within a couple minutes.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

In my opinion cables are absolutely useless on frozen lines. I opened several sinks last year with my top secret brine mix  The main lines I gave away to my competition with jetters.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

southpawplumber said:


> Ptrap on tub frozen... Long piece of 3/8 pex... Disconnected hot supply to lav, hooked up piece of pex... Shoved down overflow and blasted with hot water... Unthawed within a couple minutes.


 I had one of those years ago in a house I was living in at the time I just filled tub with hot water and over the next couple hours as it went slowly down 
I would refill till it drained :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> In my opinion cables are absolutely useless on frozen lines. I opened several sinks last year with my top secret brine mix  The main lines I gave away to my competition with jetters.


Does this statement mean you are or would consider a jetter.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

One of the main things to consider when jetting anything especially a frozen lateral is where are you going to put the extra water. I've done a frozen tub before thru the overflow, because the everything was still connected the extra water could just go into the tub. Frozen sink drains you are constantly shutting down so you can empty your bucket


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

southpawplumber said:


> Ptrap on tub frozen... Long piece of 3/8 pex... Disconnected hot supply to lav, hooked up piece of pex... Shoved down overflow and blasted with hot water... Unthawed within a couple minutes.


Just did this today, but I held the pex against the spray hose from the shower


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How do you guys know that the drain is frozen and not blocked?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> How do you guys know that the drain is frozen and not blocked?


I can usually tell just by touching my cable with a bare hand


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I had my master bath shower freeze last year. During the polar vortex. Took days to unthaw it. Ended up using boiling water. Would vac it out when it got below 100 deg. And start again. Took several hours.

I have been experimenting with steam for frozen sewers lately. 

BTW you drill and eel users try the eel ice chopper?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I reached up into the wall and could feel the frozen drain.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It feels like a solid wall.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> How do you guys know that the drain is frozen and not blocked?


You should come here for a spell and try it. Temps now are 0 with a wind chill about-20f


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Does this statement mean you are or would consider a jetter.




If I were to offer frozen drain services I would definitely purchase a jetter but I'm plenty busy with my cables and I don't need the extra drama of keeping a jetter in Wisconsin winters.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> I had my master bath shower freeze last year. During the polar vortex. Took days to unthaw it. Ended up using boiling water. Would vac it out when it got below 100 deg. And start again. Took several hours.
> 
> I have been experimenting with steam for frozen sewers lately.
> 
> *BTW you drill and eel users try the eel ice chopper?*




Yup, not unless you pack a lunch and even then it's probably not going to happen in the same day.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> You should come here for a spell and try it. Temps now are 0 with a wind chill about-20f




Had a blast today with my prob trying to locate the septic lid under the snow. Then had a blast prying it out of the frozen tundra in -3 temps with 25mph wind gusts


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Had a blast today with my prob trying to locate the septic lid under the snow. Then had a blast prying it out of the frozen tundra in -3 temps with 25mph wind gusts


This was meant for Gear, not you.

He is a warm climate guy now, out on the west coast.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Had a blast today with my prob trying to locate the septic lid under the snow. Then had a blast prying it out of the frozen tundra in -3 temps with 25mph wind gusts


Exactly why we worked in the shop today. That sounds rough bud


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a 4" septic freeze last winter. It was about 4' long. I was able to see it at the end of the pipe where it exits over the bluff. I took a 6' flexible drill bit to drill out the center. Then I used one of those co tit things hooked to the bottom of the water heater to jet the hot water on it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> *This was meant for Gear, not you.*
> 
> He is a warm climate guy now, out on the west coast.




I know was just sayin'...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbducky said:


> You should come here for a spell and try it. Temps now are 0 with a wind chill about-20f


Uh......let me think......yeah.....not so much. lol This is 2 days ago. 80 degrees. That winter jetter thread has me so thankful I live here.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Uh......let me think......yeah.....not so much. lol This is 2 days ago. 80 degrees. That winter jetter thread has me so thankful I live here.


Can we revoke his posting privileges for a few days?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> Can we revoke his posting privileges for a few days?


Just for a short time.....LOL


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Uh......let me think......yeah.....not so much. lol This is 2 days ago. 80 degrees. That winter jetter thread has me so thankful I live here.


Come on only -7 here before the wind chill:thumbup:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> How do you guys know that the drain is frozen and not blocked?


 I can usually tell by how the phone rings when the customer calls.

It's a cold climate thing you wouldn't understand :laughing:


----------

